# Smoked Elk/Bison?



## piaconis (Aug 28, 2012)

My local meat store carries elk and bison meats.  I've enjoyed my share of bison burgers over the years, but I was curious about how it would taste when smoked.  I assume it would require some special handling, given the lower fat content.  I've also only had elk sausage, so I'm curious about that.

Any initial guidance?  I'm starting at ground zero, so I need to learn about meat selection on through serving.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 29, 2012)

I've never tried bison but I have smoked elk burgers (1.5 lbs elk and 3/4 ground pork)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117193/elk-burger-steaks-quick-friday-night-dinner

I've also cold smoked (about 3/4 of an hour) elk sausage patties, which I then fry for breakfast sammies.


----------



## piaconis (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks Husker!  Guess burgers are as good of a place to start as any.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 29, 2012)

I have not played with Elk other than Loins. Bison is another story. It cooks just like Beef and has a pleasant yet Meatier flavor, but is less forgiving than Beef. The Rib, Loin, Sirloin and any Steak cuts should NEVER be cooked beyond 140*F IT with 130*F being the most requested and best temp IMO. Beyond 140*F, in another words, more than Medium the meat can be dry and tough. Bison is not a meat for Well Done eaters. The tough cuts of Bison like the tough cuts of Beef benefit from low and slow. Bison Chuck makes great Pot Roast. Brisket...well I can't quite get Beef where I want it so I have not tried Smoking Bison Briskey...Yet!....JJ


----------

